# Winter Themed Town Names



## sNOwComment (Jul 11, 2016)

I recently reset my town and I want my new town to be winter themed with the month set to January. I already have (mostly) everything planned out; I want natural dirt paths and only white roses for my flowers. The problem is that I can't seem to come up with a unique town that sounds wintry. I even considered using "Wintry" itself as a town name, but I can't make up my mind. Does anyone have any suggestions, or should I just go with "Wintry"?​


----------



## AudyBanana (Jul 11, 2016)

I don?t have any ideas, but I just want to say that natural dirt paths in a winter town can be hard to maintain. When it snows, dirt grows back quicker, so maybe you should have a dirt path custom design or use an ice brick path.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I have an idea: Iciville. Like the word icicle, but with ville at the end.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 11, 2016)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/winter-words/hiemal

Great list with definitions!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 11, 2016)

Snowdin, Tundra, Snowland, Snowtown, Frostown, Iceland, Crystmas, Chilvill (Like Chill Ville), Russia, Alaska, Arctic, Arctica, Glacier, Glacity, Coldton, Coldtown, Winterlis, Tundris, Chillton, Auroris


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 11, 2016)

Skyfrost, Abs0lute (absolute zero), Icedream


----------



## Discord (Jul 11, 2016)

Snowdrop

Glacia

Iccruis

Neige - French for Snow


----------



## nami26 (Jul 11, 2016)

Snowfall, Winterglow, Evergreen, Snowflake, PowderValley, Mintton


----------



## Chicha (Jul 11, 2016)

- Nevica: It means snowfall in Italian.
- Powder: In some places, it's a slang term for snow and snow is white like powder.
- Mitten: Self-explanatory.
- Frostway: idk, it sounds cute.

Good luck!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 11, 2016)

A;
Aeipathy; And enduring and consuming passion
Alate(adj); Having wings; lifted up in flight
Apricate(v): To bask in the sun
Apricity: the warmth of the sun in winter
Arcadian(adj); Idyllically innocent; simple and untroubled by fear or worry
Aubade: A love song sung at dawn
B;
Balter(v): To dance artlessly, without particular grace or skill but usually with enjoyment.
Beamish(adj): Bright, cheerful, and optomistic
Brumous(adj): Of grey skies and winter days: filled with heavy clouds or fog: relating to winter or cold, sunless weather.
C;
Coruscate(v); To reflect brilliantly; to sparkle
Cynefin: A Welch word for a place where a being feels it ought to live. It is where nature around you feels right and welcoming.
D;
Dulify(v): To make more agreeable, nullify; also, to sweeten 
E;
Echt(adj): Real; Authentic; Geniune
Eglaf: A word that has no meaning; can be used in place of any other word
Eldritch(adj): Eerie, weird, spooky
Ethereal; Extremely delicate light, not of this world
Eunoia; Beautiful thinking, a well mind
F;
Fernweh; An ache for distant places; the craving for travel
Fusty(adj); old-fashioned or out-of-date
G;
Gigil; The overwhelming urge to squeeze or pinch something very cute
Glaucous(adj); Frosted; Pale bluish-grey, like morning fog
H;
Habilin: Anything given to somebody for safekeeping
Haimish(adj) Homey; cozy and unpretentious
Hiraeth; A homesickness for a home to which you cannot return, a home which maybe never was; the nostalgia, the yearning, the grief for the lost places of your past 
Hygge: A complete absence of anything annoying or emotionally overwhelming; taking pleasure from the presence of gentle, soothing things.
I;
Irenic(adj); Promoting peace
J;
K;
Kairos: The perfect, delicate, crucial moment: the fleeting rightness of time and place that creates the opportune atmosphere for action, words, or movement: also, weather.
Kalon; Beauty that is more than skin-deep
Komorebi: sunlight filtering though trees
L;
Lacuna: A blank space, a missing part
M;
Mangata: The glimmering, roadlike reflection the moon creates on water
Marahuyo(adj); To be enchanted
Meraki; The soul, creativity, or love put into something; the essence of yourself that is put into your work
Metanoia; The journey of changing one’s mind, heart, self, or way of life
Matutine(adj): Just before the dawn
Mizpah; The emotional bond between people, especially those separated by distance or death
N;
Nelipot: One who walks barefoot.
Nepenthe; Something that can make you forget grief or suffering
Niveous(adj); Snowy or resembling snow
O;
Oblivion; The state of being unaware of what is happening around you 
Offing: The deep, distant stretch of the ocean that is still visible from the land; the foreseeable future.
Orphic(adj): Mysterious and entrancing: beyond ordinary understanding.
Otios(adj); being at leisure; idle; indolent
P;
Paracosm: a detailed, prolonged imaginary world created by a child that includes human, animal, or alien creations
Paralian: One who lives by the sea
Pericope: A selection or extract from a book
Petrichor; The scent of rain on dry earth
Piffle: Nonsense, as trivial or senseless talk
Q;
R;
Rubatosis; The unsettling awareness of your own heartbeat
S;
Saudade; A feeling of nostalgic longing for something or someone that one was fond of and which has been lost. It often carries a fatalist tone and a repressed knowledge that the object of longing might never really return. It was once described as ‘the love that remains’ or ‘the love that stays’ after someone is gone.
Schatzi; Sweetheart, darling
Selcouth(adj):Unfamiliar, rare, strange, and yet marvelous
Sillage: The scent that lingers in the air, the trail left in the water, the impression made in space after something or someone has been gone, the trace of someone’s perfume
Sirimiri: A light rain, a fine drizzle
Sough: The gentle, soothing murmur of wind or water
Soigne'(adj): Possessing an aura of sophistication in dress, manner or design; presented or prepared with an elegance attained through care for the finer details.
Sulit(adj): Something that is worth it
Susurrus: A low soft sound, as of whispering or muttering or a quiet wind; a whisper or a rustling
Sweven: A vision seen in sleep; a dream.
Syzygy: an alignment of celestial bodies
T;
U;
Ubuntu; The belief that we are defined by our compassion and kindness toward others
Ukiyo: Literally "the floating world"- living in the moment, detached from the bothers of life.
V;
Vagary; An unpredictable instance, a wandering journey; a whimsical, wild, or unusual idea, desire, or action
Virago; A strong, brave, warlike woman; a woman who demonstrates exemplary and heroic qualities
Venters; What the wind or tide drives in from the ocean upon a wave 
Viridity: Naive, innocence
W;
Wabisabi: the discovery of beauty in imperfection; the acceptance of the cycle of life and death.
Whelve(v); To bury something deep, to hide
X;
Y;
Z;


----------



## Griffon (Jul 11, 2016)

Frosten.


----------



## fionafireheart (Jul 11, 2016)

subzero!!! its a really wintry sounding name cus the temperature would be sub zero.. (in celsius anyways). idk i just think its a cute name!!!! i think aurora is a good name too cus the aurora borealis/northern lights come out in the winter time.


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 11, 2016)

Snowbell, if you're also a Pokemon fan.


----------



## Soggyhands (Jul 11, 2016)

I always have named by towns after a place in Pokemon, so you could use Snowpoint or Snowbelle if you're a fan of Pokemon. Even if you aren't I think they're still cool names.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 11, 2016)

Celeberry
Crystal
Icehaven


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe Aurora. It reminds me of northern lights


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 12, 2016)

WINTERFELL


----------

